# Help with replacement part (catalytic converter)



## shanepez (Apr 25, 2005)

I will admit that I am a n00b when it comes to cars, so I came here seeking advice.

I need to renew my tabs fairly soon, so I went to take an emissions test. I failed the test, went to the dealership, paid $80 for a scan, only for them to tell me that I need to spend $900 ($550 for the part, $350 for labor) to replace my *left catalytic converter. They also told me that a dealership is the only place that will have this part, and they are the only people who can replace it. (I am going to call BS). Nevertheless, I think I am going to avoid going to a dealership ever again.

I am a college student, and I do not have an extra $900 sitting around to fix it. I live in Washington, so I could spend $150 trying to get it fixed, and if I fail agian, I can just get a waiver.

But, rather than doing that, I want to get it fixed. So I talked with a few friends, and I started doing searches for Catalytic Converters online. First I started with eBay, but I doubt most of the pieces there can be considered quality. Everywhere else I search, I cannot find a place that has a Catalytic Converter for my 2000 Nissan Maxima SE.

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had an opinion of what I should do, or where I can get a Catalytic Converter. The only one I could find is Here (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5575044442), so tell me what you think, but like I said before, I don't think it is of stellar quality.

Thanks.

*The left doesn't make sense to me because when I have searched for Catalytic Converters, they have always been "front" and "rear". So I am not sure what "left" corresponds to.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

shanepez said:


> I will admit that I am a n00b when it comes to cars, so I came here seeking advice.
> 
> I need to renew my tabs fairly soon, so I went to take an emissions test. I failed the test, went to the dealership, paid $80 for a scan, only for them to tell me that I need to spend $900 ($550 for the part, $350 for labor) to replace my *left catalytic converter. They also told me that a dealership is the only place that will have this part, and they are the only people who can replace it. (I am going to call BS). Nevertheless, I think I am going to avoid going to a dealership ever again.
> 
> ...


before you do this, what is the mileage on your car? catalytic converters are covered by federal emissions warranty for 8 years, 80K miles


----------



## shanepez (Apr 25, 2005)

am3rican said:


> before you do this, what is the mileage on your car? catalytic converters are covered by federal emissions warranty for 8 years, 80K miles



It is a year 2000 with 42k Miles. I talked to my dealership and they said all my warranties ran out on May 10th. What kind of warranty is the federal emissions warranty? and how can i find more information about it?


Ahh, I found it here http://www.epa.gov/otaq/consumer/warr95fs.txt

So, what do I want to do about this? Do I talk to my dealership?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, talk to your dealership. You are still currently covered by the emissions warranty for these repairs.


----------



## bravebear43 (Feb 1, 2005)

*emission warranty*

That is correct on the 8 year 80k. Had my Dakota replaced under that for free. Need a good dealer that will take care of you is all.


shanepez said:


> I will admit that I am a n00b when it comes to cars, so I came here seeking advice.
> 
> I need to renew my tabs fairly soon, so I went to take an emissions test. I failed the test, went to the dealership, paid $80 for a scan, only for them to tell me that I need to spend $900 ($550 for the part, $350 for labor) to replace my *left catalytic converter. They also told me that a dealership is the only place that will have this part, and they are the only people who can replace it. (I am going to call BS). Nevertheless, I think I am going to avoid going to a dealership ever again.
> 
> ...


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

call Nissan consumer affairs
I believe the # is 1-800-NISSAN1. Tell them the catalytic converter is covered under the warranty. If they try some bullshit, call the EPA. That'll get a fire started under their asses real quick


----------



## shanepez (Apr 25, 2005)

Alright cool. I have been going to this one dealership and getting HORRIBLE service, i think i will call another dealership, a lot more expensive, but if its free who cares.

Thanks guys, I will see what I can do, I will probably come back here for help for my car fairly often =)


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

yeah emissions warrenty covers cats, but not every year, that was a federal mandate, but it doesn't go back for every year. try call another dealer in your area, and inquire if your cat is covered or not.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

By the way, they shouldnt have charged you for the scan either.


----------



## shanepez (Apr 25, 2005)

yeah, i went to a dealership, and they told me exactly what you guys told me. They said that the other dealership was just unethical. They told me to contact their service manager, but the person who i was talking to was the service manager.

They told me to go back and try to get my money back for the scan, but at this point, i don't even want to deal with them. The new dealership scanned my car, and they said they can fix everything, free of charge. Now im just waiting for the part to arrive.

Thanks a lot


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

shanepez said:


> yeah, i went to a dealership, and they told me exactly what you guys told me. They said that the other dealership was just unethical. They told me to contact their service manager, but the person who i was talking to was the service manager.
> 
> They told me to go back and try to get my money back for the scan, but at this point, i don't even want to deal with them. The new dealership scanned my car, and they said they can fix everything, free of charge. Now im just waiting for the part to arrive.
> 
> Thanks a lot


give me the name of the dealership, their phone #, your name, your phone # and i will make sure you get your money back for the scan. if not, the service manager will at least be crying himself to sleep.

EDIT: those f*ckin f*ckers!


----------



## shanepez (Apr 25, 2005)

Its really not that big of a deal. I lost $80 for the scan, but I will just never go there again. I'd rather not cause a lot of commotion for $80 lost. Thank you though, for being so helpful. I think I will end up ahead out of this situation because I am getting it fixed for free.

But check this out! I have to pay $300 to get my tabs renewed because Seattle has this stupid monorail tax... Its ridiculous.


----------



## jmackint (May 16, 2005)

*Answer to original question?*

I also need to replace one of my cats. I got same quote from dealer. Howver, I am not so lucky to be covered under warranty (2k CALI, 105k miles). Can anyone recommend a good place to buy a part like this? It's the precat "under the engine, not the one up near the radiator". So I'd call it the rear precat (but not the main cat).

Thanks.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Rear precat... that's integrated into the y-pipe. Crap. Probably not going to be cheap, since those are integral (welded) to the y-pipe. Go to a good local muffler shop and see if they can do anything for you?

Precats only affect cold-start emissions, though. You should pass emissions when the engine is hot, even without them...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Most of the aftermarket Y pipes eliminate the precats and still pass smog tests when the engine is hot.
you may just want to buy an aftermarket Y pipe and be done with it.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

the pre-cat will be covered under emissions warranty. trust my word on this one


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

At 105k miles, I believe emissions warranty is only out to 80k miles... maybe 100k... pretty sure it's not 105k, although I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

brianw said:


> At 105k miles, I believe emissions warranty is only out to 80k miles... maybe 100k... pretty sure it's not 105k, although I'd love to be proven wrong.


its out at 80K


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

jmackint said:


> I also need to replace one of my cats. I got same quote from dealer. Howver, I am not so lucky to be covered under warranty (2k CALI, 105k miles). Can anyone recommend a good place to buy a part like this? It's the precat "under the engine, not the one up near the radiator". So I'd call it the rear precat (but not the main cat).
> 
> Thanks.


Try http://car-part.com/ or the 5th Gen Classifieds in www.maxima.org... there are always people selling their stock y-pipes for cheap. 

You could also go aftermarket since those y-pipes eliminate the pre-cats, like Matt said...


----------

